# Suche TV Karte für Sat



## HTimiH (21. September 2011)

*Suche TV Karte für Sat*

Hallo Leute

Möchte in meinen HTPC eine TV Karte und CI Karte einbauen nur welche is gut genug

Ich hätte gerne

HDTV schauen und aufnehmen
Sky
Twin Tuner
V13 Smartcard kompatible

Hardware habe ich folgende

Intel DH67BL, H67 (B3) Mainboard
Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed
HD Grafikkarte Onboard
4 GB 1333 Speicher

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche TV Karte für Sat*

bitte sehr 
SAT TV-Karte | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche TV Karte für Sat*

Ich glaub mit TwinTuner gibt es nicht ^^  ansonsten gibt es extern und intern auch nur je 7 Modelle: externe PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten extern DVB-S, CI-Slot | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und interne PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern DVB-S, CI-Slot | Geizhals.at Deutschland


für HD der privaten Sender brauchst Du halt in jedem Falle diese Bezahlkarte. Vlt kann dir die Website von HD+ sagen, ob und welche SAT-Karten geeignet sind. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob DVD-S reicht oder DVB-S2 nötig ist - letzteres haben nämlich nicht alle der Karten


----------



## Dragonix (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche TV Karte für Sat*

TwinTuner ist kein Problem, das Problem ist Sky. M.w. gibt es keine von Sky abgesegnete Methode, das am PC zu machen (zum Teil aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes). Bemüh mal google.

Mit TwinTuner:
Mystique SaTiX-S2, 170€: Mystique SaTiX-S2 V3 CI Dual, 2xDVB-S2 CI HDTV/MPEG4/H.264 - DVBSHOP - Technotrend,Mystique,Anysee,Digital Devices,Tevii,Shop
Luxus-Modell, m.e. nicht nötig, hat aber integrierten Hardware Decoder (deswegen Luxus..): TechnoTrend Premium S2-6400, da dürftest aber 250€ problemlos los sein..
Und dann noch die günstigste, eine TeVii S480, um die 80€, aber kein CI.

Mal ein paar Karten die mir aus dem Kopf raus einfallen, gibt aber noch viele mehr . Aber zum googlen reichts.

"HD" kann erstmal jede Sat Karte. Das ist ne reine Software Sache, da die meisten Karten (eine der Ausnahmen hab ich oben genannt) keinen Hardware Decoder an Board haben. Was du willst ist DVB-S2, dass ist eine erweiterung des DVB-S Standards und den kann nicht jede Karte.
Der Unterschied von HD und HD+ ist dir vermute ich bekannt? HD steht erstmal für HighDefinition, HD+ ist erstmal Schrott. Gibt haufenweise freie HD Sender, je nachdem wo deine Schüssel hinschaut (Das Erste HD, ZDF HD, arte HD, Servus TV, BBC HD, BBC 1 HD, ITV 1 HD, E4 HD, letztere auf 28,2, würd ich jedem Empfehlen..)

Zu dem V13/Sky möcht ich nochmal nachdrücklichst auf google verweisen, alles schon da gewesen.
Und bevor die Fragerei losgeht: Ja, bei Sound ist's ähnlich. Jede Karte kann -- sofern gesendet wird -- 5.1/Dolby empfangen, du brauchst blos ne Software die es dir decodiert.

Spricht was gegen 2 Karten?


----------

